# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Any Human Heart

## tammyy2j

> William Boyd fans worried about how his novel will fare in this TV adaptation should rest assured â he did the screenplay himself. It follows the life of a charming rogue, Logan Mountstuart, throughout almost all of the 20th century, as 80-something Jim Broadbent reflects on his days via the medium of diaries. In this first episode, we see young Logan â played by Sam Claflin â falling in love and deciding to become a writer. Later in life, he is played by Matthew Macfadyen in a sweeping, powerful four-parter, a lot of whose success comes from the excellent casting of the three Logans


Starts on Sunday night on Channel 4

----------

